# An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2013)

Pressemeldung vom BAC (www.bootsanglerclub.de)



> An alle Bootsangler,
> 
> 
> der aktuelle Entwurf zur Änderung der Küstenfischereiverordnung in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern enthält trotz unseres nun seit fast einem Jahr andauernden Protestes weiterhin den Vorschlag eines einseitigen und unangemessenen Schleppangelverbotes.
> ...



Anmerkung Red.:
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-pom.-will-schleppangeln-einschraenken-!.html

und 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4004972#post4004972


----------



## Dorschfutzi (3. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

*Hoffendlich machen die A. das in SH. nicht nach.​*


----------



## sbE (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Recht so, Schleppangeln...

...ist langweilig
...hat wenig mit Sport zu tun
...ist irgendwie wie schummeln und somit unfair (dem Fisch und anderen Anglern gegenüber)

Man darf sich ruhig auch etwas anstrengen um an den Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## sonstwer (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



sbE schrieb:


> Recht so, Schleppangeln...
> 
> ...ist langweilig
> ...hat wenig mit Sport zu tun
> ...




Ob das langweilig ist oder nix mit Sport zu tun hat, das kannst du gar nicht beurteilen!
Lass den Interessierten doch ihr Hobby.
Leute wie du (die ihre eigene Meinung für alle zum "Wort Gottes" machen wollen) sind die Sargnägel für unser aller Hobby, das Angeln!

Ich werde das jedenfalls unterstützen, auch wenn ich weder Bootsbesitzer, noch Schleppangler bin.

LG,
frank


----------



## STORM_2012 (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



sbE schrieb:


> Recht so, Schleppangeln...
> 
> ...ist langweilig
> ...hat wenig mit Sport zu tun
> ...



Falls du mal Unterstützung brauchst wenn sie bei dir Würmer und Maden verbieten dann wirst du auch froh sein wenn dich Angler unterstützen. Angler helfen sich gegenseitig ansonsten können wir in 10 Jahren ein anderes Hobby suchen#q


----------



## sbE (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Hehe...klarer Fall von Wespennest. 

Aber das ist schon ok so. Schleppangeln ist nicht ohne Grund umstritten, da darf auch mal gern emotional diskutiert werden.

Apropos pauschale Unterstützung...wo ist die Grenze (und die muss es geben)? Solche Sachen wie Umbrella Rig sind dann auch noch ok??


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



> Hehe...klarer Fall von Wespennest.


Ne, nur Leute die deine bescheidene Meinung zu den Angelmethoden von Kollegen ernst nehmen!
Dich vielleicht noch drauf aufmerksam machen wollen, dass es eventuell auch mal eine von dir bevorzugte Methode treffen könnte!

Mit deiner Einstellung müsstest du dich auch nicht unbedingt äußern, ist so schon peinlich genug, auch wenn es keiner weiß!

schönen Tag noch

Jürgen

P.S.: 2 Mails sind verschickt


----------



## uwe2855 (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Bei den Kommentaren von sbE platzt mir grad der Kragen!!!

Ich glaub er hat, wie einige andere ebenfalls, wohl den Knall noch nicht gehört. Merkt ihr eigentlich nicht in welche Richtung unser gemeinsames Hobby abdriftet? Es ist doch völlig egal wer wie, wo und womit er angelt! Es geht hier um wiederum um eine, zumindest mir, völlig unverständliche weitere Einschränkung in der Angelfischerei! Ich wohne auch weit weg von der Ostsee. Aber was da an der Küste mittlerweile an Verboten und Einschränkungen angeordnet worden ist passt mittlerweile auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Und das soll Schritt für Schritt so weitergehen? Leute, Leute, Leute...
Da versuchen wir Angler von der Basis noch zu retten was zu retten ist, wo unsere Verbände schon längst versagt haben und dann ein solcher Kommentar. Traurig.
Aber denk mal darüber nach: Wenn die Behörden z. B. deinen heiß geliebten Angelsee zum Naturschutzgebiet erklären und das Angeln dort verbieten wollen, was dann? Bei einer Unterschriftenaktion gegen dieses Verbot würdest du froh sein auch die Unterschriften der Schleppangler von der Ostseeküste zu erhalten. Auch wenn es sie eigentlich gar nicht interessiert was vor deiner Haustüre passiert.

Uwe


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

@ Uwe, das ist genau mein Reden! Ein großteil der Angler freut sich offenbar, wenn die Angelkollegen mit irgendwelchen Restriktionen belegt werden. Aber regen sich dann auf, wenn die Leute die aufgrund eines neuen NSG's oder Verbots in ihren eigenen Gefilden auftauchen.

Ich glaub SBE hat überhaupt nicht begriffen, um was es geht.

Die richtigen Schleppangler interessiert das nicht, denn die sind weiter als 1 Km draussen. Es trifft aber andere "Schleppangler" wie Leute die vom Belly, Schlauchboot oder Kajak Angeln möchten.


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

mails sind raus.


----------



## mathei (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



sbE schrieb:


> Recht so, Schleppangeln...
> 
> ...ist langweilig
> ...hat wenig mit Sport zu tun
> ...


|abgelehn|abgelehn|peinlich


----------



## Lenglippi (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Zitat von *sbE* 


_Recht so, Schleppangeln...

...ist langweilig
...hat wenig mit Sport zu tun
...ist irgendwie wie schummeln und somit unfair (dem Fisch und anderen Anglern gegenüber)

Man darf sich ruhig auch etwas anstrengen um an den Fisch zu kommen.
Du hast den Sinn nicht verstanden. Gegen uns Angler werden immer Neue Gesetze erlassen und die Fischer stellen ihre Netze in Strandnähe auf und das in der Schonzeit und auch noch danach. Wenn angefärbte Meeresforellen im Netz sind werden auch die entnommen mit der höhnischen Bemerkung da brauche ich nicht solange räuchen. Ha Ha selten so gelacht. Denke mal bitte darüber nach.
_


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Sportfreund sbE sollte sich mal mit der Problematik etwas weiter auseinandersetzen bevor hier tief ausm Binnenland pauschale Aussagen getätigt werden ! #q

Wie kann es sein das die Fischer weitreichendere Zugeständnissse bekommen sollen, aber halt die bösen Schleppangler "ausgesperrt" werden ?
In den Schonzeiten sind die Netze mit braunen Meerforellen voll die dann als Ostseelachs aufn Tisch kommen und ja - auch die Schleppangler fördern die Besatzmaßnahmen !
guck mal bißchen über deinen Tellerand !


----------



## lammi (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Nicht lange schnacken.Es betrifft uns ALLE egal wo was eingeschränkt wird,es geht um UNSER Hobby.Mails sind raus.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Gibt es zu der geplanten Regelung auch eine Gesetzesbegründung?


----------



## Brotfisch (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass das Gesetz schon jetzt Wirkung zeigt. Boote en masse zu verkaufen.

Keine Frage: die Ungleichbehandlung der Berufsfischerei ist ein Riesenärgernis. Vor allem auch für die Wandersalmoniden-Wiederansiedler. 

Was mich an der Neuregelung erstaunt ist vor allem die Länger der Schonzeit (MV/ Ufer nur bis Mitte Dezember) und die 1.000m-Regel, deren Sinn ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## eggeuser (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



lammi schrieb:


> Nicht lange schnacken.Es betrifft uns ALLE egal wo was eingeschränkt wird,es geht um UNSER Hobby.Mails sind raus.


 
Genau so ist es. Auch aus dem tiefen Binnenland 2 Mails an die Küste.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



sbE schrieb:


> Hehe...klarer Fall von Wespennest.



Nee, kameradschaftlicher Offenbarungseid ...

Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass diese Grenze jeder für sich selbst ziehen kann? Im Bewusstsein seiner besonderen Verantwortung als Angler gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur? Oder - bist du einer von Jenen Befürwortern des Veggie-Days, da der mündige Bürger nicht mündig genug ist?

E-Mails jedenfalls: Check.


Frage OT: Wie stellt sich der Bundesverband dazu? Stielt er sich mit dem Argument: "Das ist Ländersache" wieder aus der Verantwortung?


----------



## detlefb (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Frage OT: Wie stellt sich der Bundesverband dazu? Stielt er sich mit dem Argument: "Das ist Ländersache" wieder aus der Verantwortung?



Da Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist, könnte der Bundesverband das wohl eher nur unterstützen...

Aber man sollte einmal genauer hinschauen welche Personen im LAV und LFV vom Mecklenburg Vorpommern als Geschäftsführer tätig sind. 
Dann stellt sich die Frage warum der LAV sich nicht für die Belange *aller* Angler einsetzt, überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



detlefb schrieb:


> Da Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist, könnte der Bundesverband das wohl eher nur unterstützen...



Ja? Und ich Naivling dachte, das wäre die Aufgabe einer/eines
 1. Interessenvertretung ALLER Angler in Deutschland
 2. Dachverbandes der angegliederten Landesverbände.


Übrigens glaube ich, wenn man wirklich wollen würde, dann fände man zig Argumente, wieso sich ein Bundesverband hierzu positionieren könnte: Und sei es nur, weil von dieser Regelung zigtausend Urlaubs-Angler aus allen Bundesländern benachteiligt werden ...

Jetzt, wo man ein neues, tolles Logo hat, könnte man das doch glatt auf einen Briefkopf drucken und eine Stellungnahme schreiben ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Meine Mails sind auch raus, und das obwohl ich in Ungarn derzeitig noch weniger davon betroffen bin.

Auf solche Zeitgenossen sollte man gar nicht reagieren, da ist jedes Wort zu viel.

Aber ich bin etwas irritiert, das immer wieder gegen die Berufsfischerei an der Küste geschossen wird. 

Ich denke auch Nichtangler haben keinen Bock auf Pangasius.

Gruß Frank


----------



## silversurfer81 (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

*Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mitteilung, deren Eingang ich hiermit bestätige. 

Die obere Fischereibehörde ist nicht legitimiert in schwebenden 
Verfahren (Rechtssetzungsverfahren) Stellungnahmen abzugeben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

gez.
XXXXXXX

*Die Antwort seitens der offiziellen Stellen hat sich geändert. 
Ob das Ganze jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, darf jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

An ein Ergebnis des "Protests des kleinen Mannes" glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ... daher meine Frage nach der Positionierung des Bundesverbandes - wenn in einem Gesetzgebungsverfahren etwas bewegt werden könnte, dann über die politische Schiene - und die Ausrede "das ist Ländersache" zählt für mich eigtl. nicht wirklich. Einem Bundesverband würde ein Amt sicherlich nicht eine so lapidare E-Mail schicken ...

Schreibt doch der DAFV explizit "Interessenverteter der Anglerinnen und Angler" ... ohne diesen Anspruch einzuschränken. Aber - da ja dieses Verbot mit "dem Schutz der Meerforelle" begründet wird und sich der DAFV ja als Naturschutzverband sieht, hat er sich hier selbst schon konzeptionell kastriert ...

Naja, zumindest hatte das Amt noch Arbeit


----------



## uwe2855 (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Ja, wäre ja toll wenn der neue DAFV dazu Stellung nehmen würde. Aber wie soll er sich positionieren, wenn schon der zuständige Landesverband offensichtlich restlos überfordert ist? Kann man wunderbar in dem Parallelthread mit den vielen Links gut nachverfolgen, wenn man sich die ganze Geschichte von Anfang an durchliest. So weit ich das aus der Ferne beurteilen kann hat sich Herr Pipping in dieser Angelegenheit mit seinen Argumenten wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ich würde seine Arbeit schlicht und einfach so benoten: Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, setzen, 6.
Gute Lobbyarbeit sieht in meinen Augen da ganz anders aus.

Und ich finde es schon schockierend, das die Bootsangler nun gemeinsam mit der Basis versuchen wollen noch etwas zu retten, was ja eigentlich die Aufgabe des Landesanglerverbandes MV wäre. Aber soweit ich das alles mitbekommen habe, ist man da auch noch stolz auf die, nach vielen kompromissbereiten Gesprächen, hart errungene Niederlage.
Na ja, in vielen anderen Landesverbänden sieht das auch nicht viel besser aus. Mag vielleicht Herrn Pipping trösten, aber mich macht so etwas wütend. Fast überall das Gleiche: nix tun, mauscheln, vertuschen und nix sagen. Ja, was denn auch?
Da braucht man nur auf den jeweiligen Startseiten der Verbände unter der Rubrik „Aktuelles“ nachsehen. Bei einigen gähnende Leere oder ein Bericht vom letzten Gemeinschaftsangeln aus dem Sommer.
Aber mittlerweile wird ein Teil der Basis wach und lässt sich das nicht mehr so einfach gefallen. Gut so.
Also Mädels und Jungs: helft den Nordlichtern

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Wenns die Basis schon selber richten muss:
Austreten und die im Verband nicht auch noch bezahlen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> hart errungene Niederlage.



Delikat


----------



## uwe2855 (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Nee, da bin ich anderer Meinung. Verbände brauchen wir. Nur die sollen und müssen was für uns Angler tun. Dafür sind sie ja da. Die Basis kanns alleine nicht richten aber wie auch in diesem Fall nur wachrütteln und Druck ausüben, das vernünftige Lobbyarbeit gemacht wird. Dazu fehlen der Basis die Möglichkeiten.
Klar ist auch, wie Herr Pipping sich ausgedrückt hat: Man kann nicht 100% für alle erreichen. Nur  in diesem Fall hat er geschätzte -10% erreicht. Zum Nachteil der Meerforellen, seiner Mitglieder und überhaupt allen Anglern.

Uwe


----------



## mathei (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

der lav macht da nix. der hat den mist vor jahren selbst angezettelt. also warum soll der Dachverband da einschreiten, wenn es vom Landesverband nicht gewünscht ist.


----------



## mathei (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



mathei schrieb:


> der lav macht da nix. der hat den mist vor jahren selbst angezettelt. also warum soll der Dachverband da einschreiten, wenn es vom Landesverband nicht gewünscht ist.


auch so. schaust du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185246


----------



## detlefb (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> So weit ich das aus der Ferne beurteilen kann hat sich Herr Pipping in dieser Angelegenheit mit seinen Argumenten wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ich würde seine Arbeit schlicht und einfach so benoten: Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, setzen, 6.
> Gute Lobbyarbeit sieht in meinen Augen da ganz anders aus.
> .....................Uwe



Das sieht der werte Herr wahrscheinlich ganz anders. Zumindest in seiner Position als Geschäftsführer im Landesfischereiverband hat er für die Berufsfischer doch ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## mathei (5. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



detlefb schrieb:


> Das sieht der werte Herr wahrscheinlich ganz anders. Zumindest in seiner Position als Geschäftsführer im Landesfischereiverband hat er für die Berufsfischer doch ganze Arbeit geleistet.


 
mich interessiert hier folgendes. bitte um Aufklärung,
er ist doch als Geschäftsführer eingesetzt ( eingestellt ) vom Präsidium. also hat er doch deren Anweisungen folge zu leisten. dem zu folge ist er ja nicht der verantwortliche sondern das präsidium. oder ?


----------



## Bodensee89 (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



> Sehr geehrter XXXXXX
> 
> Ihre Mitteilung ist hier eingegangen. Vielen Dank.
> 
> ...




Habe das als Antwort erhalten. 

Hat jemand was zum zurückschreiben ?


----------



## silversurfer81 (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Wie wäre es denn, die Entscheidungsträger mal auf eine kleine Schlepptour einzuladen? Und dann bitte außerhalb der von ihnen geforderten Grenzen bei schönem Seegang mit den dann betroffenen recht (zu) kleinen Booten. Mal sehen, wie seefest die Herren auf der Ostsee sind, oder ob es etwas weiter unter Land nicht besser wäre... 
Hier gehts ja auch um einen Sicherheitsaspekt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Freizeitskipper sich genötigt fühlen mit ihren Nussschalen zu weit draußen rumzugurken. 
Letztes Jahr im Mai hatten wir 3sm vor der Küste ein paar Pfosten mit nem ca 3,5m Schlauchi mit nem 2,5PS Quirl hinten dran. Bei Ententeich war das auch schön anzuschauen. Als der Wind dann auffrischte waren aus einiger Entfernung nur noch die Köpfe zwischen den Wellen zu sehen...Diese Bilder wird es dann sicher auch häufiger geben#q#q#q

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## detlefb (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



mathei schrieb:


> mich interessiert hier folgendes. bitte um Aufklärung,
> er ist doch als Geschäftsführer eingesetzt ( eingestellt ) vom Präsidium. also hat er doch deren Anweisungen folge zu leisten. dem zu folge ist er ja nicht der verantwortliche sondern das präsidium. oder ?



Wer da von wem Anweisungen bekommt oder zu bekommen hat erschließt sich mir nicht. Vielleicht nehme ich mir mal die Zeit und lese mich durch die Satzung.......


----------



## uwe2855 (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Mmh, bei mir hat man nur den Eingang der Mitteilung bestätigt und das es seitens der Behörde nix zu sagen gibt – schwebendes Verfahren eben...


Uwe


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Habe das als Antwort erhalten.
> 
> Hat jemand was zum zurückschreiben ?


 
Schau mal hier, Post 281:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253354&page=29



> kartmeister schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider nicht richtig! Seit 2009 waren es 100000! Und jetzt reduziert auf 80000.
> ...


 
Also keine Erhöhung, wie ich das sehe...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, die Entscheidungsträger mal auf eine kleine Schlepptour einzuladen? Und dann bitte außerhalb der von ihnen geforderten Grenzen bei schönem Seegang mit den dann betroffenen recht (zu) kleinen Booten. Mal sehen, wie seefest die Herren auf der Ostsee sind, oder ob es etwas weiter unter Land nicht besser wäre...
> Hier gehts ja auch um einen Sicherheitsaspekt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Freizeitskipper sich genötigt fühlen mit ihren Nussschalen zu weit draußen rumzugurken.
> Letztes Jahr im Mai hatten wir 3sm vor der Küste ein paar Pfosten mit nem ca 3,5m Schlauchi mit nem 2,5PS Quirl hinten dran. Bei Ententeich war das auch schön anzuschauen. Als der Wind dann auffrischte waren aus einiger Entfernung nur noch die Köpfe zwischen den Wellen zu sehen...Diese Bilder wird es dann sicher auch häufiger geben#q#q#q
> 
> ...


 

Immer vorsichtig, das die Pferde nicht mit euch durchgehen und gegenüber Behörden sachlich bleiben. 

Im Zweifel haben auf der Ostsee nur Boote etwas zu suchen, die eine CE-Zulassung mit mindestens "C" haben, bietet denen kein Futter, dass die Boote die ihr benutzt eventuell gefährlich sind, sonst verbieten die eventuell noch Bellys und ander "Kleinwasserfahrzeuge" (Sots und co.).

Aus meiner Sicht kann man lediglich auf die Gleichberechtigung zu den Fischern hinweisen, entweder alle oder keiner. Wie schwer deren Wirtschaftsförderung gegenüber den Anglern dann wiegt, das ist die Frage und ob man von der Seite etwas gebacken bekommt, mit Bootsvermietern, Ferienhausvermietern, Angelgeschäften usw...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wie schwer deren Wirtschaftsförderung gegenüber den Anglern dann wiegt, das ist die Frage und ob man von der Seite etwas gebacken bekommt, mit Bootsvermietern, Ferienhausvermietern, Angelgeschäften usw...



(Ja, ich weiß, der Bundesverband ist mal wieder nicht zuständig) - aber genau das wäre doch etwas, wo sich diese Damen und Herren engagieren könnten - die bundesweit angesiedelte Angelindustrie ins Boot holen, die u. a. vom bundesweiten Inlandstourismus lebende Tourismus-Branche aktivieren, die Gewerkschaften der dadurch beeinträchtigten Branchen aktivieren und gemeinsam für die GEMEINSAMEN Interessen eintreten. 

Dazu könnte ja dann auch das Mitglied des Bundestages - ääääh halt, das hat sich erledigt.


----------



## silversurfer81 (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Immer vorsichtig, das die Pferde nicht mit euch durchgehen und gegenüber Behörden sachlich bleiben.
> 
> *Im Zweifel haben auf der Ostsee nur Boote etwas zu suchen, die eine CE-Zulassung mit mindestens "C" haben, bietet denen kein Futter, dass die Boote die ihr benutzt eventuell gefährlich sind, sonst verbieten die eventuell noch Bellys und ander "Kleinwasserfahrzeuge" (Sots und co.).*
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht kann man lediglich auf die Gleichberechtigung zu den Fischern hinweisen, entweder alle oder keiner. Wie schwer deren Wirtschaftsförderung gegenüber den Anglern dann wiegt, das ist die Frage und ob man von der Seite etwas gebacken bekommt, mit Bootsvermietern, Ferienhausvermietern, Angelgeschäften usw...




Das sollte in keinster Weise unsachlich sein, sondern nur daraus resultierende Probleme aufzeigen. und sind wir mal ehrlich - dass die Nussschalen auf der Ostsee nichts zu suchen haben ist sicher für alle hier lesenden und mitschreibenden Personen klar. Nur die Realität auf dem Wasser zeigt ein (leider) oft anderes Bild. und ob sich die "Wahnsinnigen" die mal eben kurz vor der Küste die Köder hinterm Booot herschleifen wollen, von ihrer Nussschale trennen, sei dahingestellt. Wahrscheinlich nicht. #d

BTW so ein Schleppausflug mit den Entscheidungsträgern kann evtl auch für etwas Erhellung sorgen und zur Erweiterung des (anglerischen) Horizontes Beitragen. So können die im Raum stehenden Begründungen / Vorwürfe gleich mal praktisch widerlegt werden...#h

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Das sollte in keinster Weise unsachlich sein, sondern nur daraus resultierende Probleme aufzeigen. und sind wir mal ehrlich - dass die Nussschalen auf der Ostsee nichts zu suchen haben ist sicher für alle hier lesenden und mitschreibenden Personen klar. Nur die Realität auf dem Wasser zeigt ein (leider) oft anderes Bild. und ob sich die "Wahnsinnigen" die mal eben kurz vor der Küste die Köder hinterm Booot herschleifen wollen, von ihrer Nussschale trennen, sei dahingestellt. Wahrscheinlich nicht. #d
> 
> BTW so ein Schleppausflug mit den Entscheidungsträgern kann evtl auch für etwas Erhellung sorgen und zur Erweiterung des (anglerischen) Horizontes Beitragen. So können die im Raum stehenden Begründungen / Vorwürfe gleich mal praktisch widerlegt werden...#h
> 
> ...


 

Das liest sich schon besser, da kann ich schon wieder mit leben, ich dacht nur, weil Du ja "recht (zu) kleinen Booten" geschreiben hattest und dachte, Du wolltest die mit ungeigneten Booten vorführen, so ein schuss wäre dann nach hinten losgegangen. 

Sie Live vor Ort überzeuigen ist eine ganz andere Qualität, nur muss man sie dazu bewegen könnne und die beantworten ja noch nicht einmal Fragen an sie, wegen dem laufendem Verfahren...

Das wird also schwierig, kann aber eventuell über die Presse oder das Fernsehen klappen, wenn man die ins Boot bekommt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das wird also schwierig, kann aber eventuell über die Presse oder das Fernsehen klappen, wenn man die ins Boot bekommt.



Da ist der Landesverband - unterstützt von seinem Dachverband - bestimmt schon dran ... #q#q#


----------



## franja1 (6. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Mails sind raus


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Da ist der Landesverband - unterstützt von seinem Dachverband - bestimmt schon dran ... #q#q#


 
Kannst Du auch was anderes als Jammern und Meckern?

Nimm mal deinen allerwertesten in die Hand und stelle selbst etwas auf die Beine und fordere nicht immer nur von anderen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch was anderes als Jammern und Meckern?
> 
> Nimm mal deinen allerwertesten in die Hand und stelle selbst etwas auf die Beine und fordere nicht immer nur von anderen.



Und ich dachte schon, dass die Interessenvertretung der Angler sich um solche Dinge - wofür sie ja bezahlt werden - kümmert...

Ich konnte im übrigen kein jammern, sondern nur Ironie erkennen!

Und ich vermisse einmal mehr die volle (öffentliche) Unterstützung unserer lieben Verbände bei diesem Thema.

Oder liegt es daran, dass die Ostsee kein Verbandsgewässer ist...?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, dass die Interessenvertretung der Angler sich um solche Dinge - wofür sie ja bezahlt werden - kümmert...


 
naja, gekümmert hat sich nach meiner Kenntnis der Lv, nur wohl nicht ganz so, wie einige es gerne gehabt hätten. Welchen Grund die dafür hatten, keine Ahnung, kenne aus dem verband keinen persönlich.



> Ich konnte im übrigen kein jammern, sondern nur Ironie erkennen!


 
Naja, die Smilies am Schluss sind keine Ironiesmilies...



> Und ich vermisse einmal mehr die volle (öffentliche) Unterstützung unserer lieben Verbände bei diesem Thema.


 
Die Frage ist, ob da alle Angler im Land die gleiche Meinung vertreten und ob da nicht vielleicht so einige Sind, die den Schleppanglern und anderen Bootsanglern in die Suppe spucken und zahlenmäßig viel stärker vertreten sind und die die die Tendenzen im LV gegeben haben. 

Stelle ich aber nur in Frage, wissen tue ich da nichts.





> Oder liegt es daran, dass die Ostsee kein Verbandsgewässer ist.


 
Das sollte absolut kein Grund sein, denn gerade Meerforellen und Lachse werden ja im Binnenland angesiedelt und die Ostsee brauchen sie für ihr Zwischensatdion des Lebens. Wer das nicht im Zusammenhang sieht, der hat etwas verpennt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob da alle Angler im Land die gleiche Meinung vertreten und ob da nicht vielleicht so einige Sind, die den Schleppanglern und anderen Bootsanglern in die Suppe spucken und zahlenmäßig viel stärker vertreten sind und die die die Tendenzen im LV gegeben haben.
> 
> Stelle ich aber nur in Frage, wissen tue ich da nichts.



Wenn es danach geht, dann können wir den Angelsport gleich einstellen. Denn es wird sich für jede Angelmethode eine große Anzahl an Anglern finden, die diese gerne verbieten möchte.

Angler scheinen bei dem Thema Verbote usw. nicht grade besonders (oder überhaupt) nachzudenken oder gar in Erwägung zu ziehen, das es sie evtl. eines Tages selber trifft.

Und mal davon abgesehen. Mir persönlich tut ein Belly Angler ja nichts. Also warum sein Hobby verbieten? 

Wahrscheinlich stehen sich im Osten einfach nur ein paar aus dem LV irgendwelchen Fischern nahe. Anders ist so ein vorauseilender Gehorsam und eine sofortige Aufgabe der eigenen Interessen nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, dann können wir den Angelsport gleich einstellen. Denn es wird sich für jede Angelmethode eine große Anzahl an Anglern finden, die diese gerne verbieten möchte.


 
Tja, da ist leider das Problem.... Verbände sollen alle Angler vertreten. Sagen sie etwas dagegen, dann meckert die eine Fraktion, sagen sie nichts dagegen, dann meckert die andere Fraktion. Solange nicht alle Angler der Basis zusammenhalten ist das ein schwieriges Thema...



> Angler scheinen bei dem Thema Verbote usw. nicht grade besonders (oder überhaupt) nachzudenken oder gar in Erwägung zu ziehen, das es sie evtl. eines Tages selber trifft.


 
So ist das leider.



> Und mal davon abgesehen. Mir persönlich tut ein Belly Angler ja nichts. Also warum sein Hobby verbieten?


 
Mir auch nicht, alles, was juemand im rechtlichen Rahmen macht ist für mich legitim. 



> Wahrscheinlich stehen sich im Osten einfach nur ein paar aus dem LV irgendwelchen Fischern nahe. Anders ist so ein vorauseilender Gehorsam und eine sofortige Aufgabe der eigenen Interessen nicht zu erklären.


 
Wenn Du dafür einen Beleg hast, dass dem so ist, dann wäre das ein Punkt für die nächste JHV des LV, der zumindest zu diskutieren wäre...


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, da ist leider das Problem.... Verbände sollen alle Angler vertreten. Sagen sie etwas dagegen, dann meckert die eine Fraktion, sagen sie nichts dagegen, dann meckert die andere Fraktion. Solange nicht alle Angler der Basis zusammenhalten ist das ein schwieriges Thema...



Da der Verband aber von allen möglichen Anglertypen bezahlt werden und es sich für einen demokratisch eingestellten Verband gehört, sich auch für die Minderheiten einzusetzen stellt sich die Frage garnicht, einige Angelmethoden von Verbandsseite aus anzugreifen.

Soweit die Theorie.

Und in der Praxis posten wir in eurem Angelforum mal einen Bericht über einen Angler, der gezielt Karpfen gefangen und wieder releast hat und schauen uns die Wirklichkeit an.:q:q#q




> Mir auch nicht, alles, was juemand im rechtlichen Rahmen macht ist für mich legitim


Und diese Ansicht ist leider nur auf dem ersten Blick schlau. Denn Gesetze sind eben ein (mehrheitliches ?) Konstrukt um gewisse Regeln festzusetzen.

Wenn sich nun 70% der Angler gegen das Brandungsangeln aussprechen, dann wäre es also möglich, das ganze zu verbieten. Ob dann alle so zufrieden wären?

Demokratie schön und gut. Aber wird dann zum Problem, wenn die entscheidungsgebende Masse von 70% grade mal 15% der verteilten Intelligenz aufweist.

Von daher hat es noch nie geschadet, mal über diesen recht engstirnigen Ansatz ala Gesetz und basta hinweg zu schauen, bzw. das Gesetz (von wem erlassen, der Gesellschaft oder Gott...) nicht immer als Grund #1 anzuführen.

Sieht man ja was droht dabei rauszukommen. Die Schleppangler (Auch Leute welche vom Belly angeln) stören keinen und fangen wenig, im Vergleich zu den Fischern. Bringen aber deutlich mehr Geld in die Region. Trotzdem droht ein Verbot.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und in der Praxis posten wir in eurem Angelforum mal einen Bericht über einen Angler, der gezielt Karpfen gefangen und wieder releast hat und schauen uns die Wirklichkeit an.:q:q#q


 
Naja, dafür gibt es Forenregeln, die gibt es hier ja genau so:



> *Es ist verboten*, in das Forum *Themen, Beiträge* *oder Bilder einzustellen, die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen* oder sonst beleidigend, belästigend, verleumderisch, obszön, sexuell orientiert, jugendgefährdend, rassistisch oder menschenverachtend sind.


 
Und wenn man dann noch weiß, das dort Mitarbeiter der Fischereibehörde aktiv mitlesen, dann sind einige Dinge eben sehr heikel und können sogar zum Schutz einzelner User sein.



> Wenn sich nun 70% der Angler gegen das Brandungsangeln aussprechen, dann wäre es also möglich, das ganze zu verbieten. Ob dann alle so zufrieden wären?


 
Dann bedarf es immer noch der Politik, die das umsetzen... Wobei unser Verband nicht auf die Idee kommen würde und auch 70% der Angler nicht.


----------



## heitzer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Ich denke, dass weder der Versuch, eine einheitliche Meinung der Angler zu erreichen und dann perspektivisch geschlossen gegenüber Behörden zu kommunizieren weiterhilft, noch das Aufbauen irgendwelcher Fronten "Hier die Angler, dort die zuständigen Behörden".

Ein konstruktiver Lösungsansatz kann nur in der Auslegung und Anwendung des hier einschlägigen Rechts und möglicherweise in der Fortbildung desselben liegen. So funktioniert es nunmal in einem Rechtsstaat.

Nach meiner laienhaften Einschätzung haben wir (Boots)-Angler hier eine gute Chance, die angedachten Verbote rechtlich zu verhindern aber nur, wenn wir uns an die Spielregeln halten und ein in rechlicher Hinsicht brauchbares Niveau der Auseinandersetzung einhalten.

Man sollte ein rechtliches Gutachten ggf. mit Nennung der Handlungsoptionen für die Angler in Auftrag geben bzw. vielleicht ist ja ein Anwalt mit entsprechender Sachkenntnis unter uns?  

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



heitzer schrieb:


> Ein konstruktiver Lösungsansatz kann nur in der Auslegung und Anwendung des hier einschlägigen Rechts und möglicherweise in der Fortbildung desselben liegen. So funktioniert es nunmal in einem Rechtsstaat.
> 
> Nach meiner laienhaften Einschätzung haben wir (Boots)-Angler hier eine gute Chance, die angedachten Verbote rechtlich zu verhindern aber nur, wenn wir uns an die Spielregeln halten und ein in rechlicher Hinsicht brauchbares Niveau der Auseinandersetzung einhalten.


 
#6

So wird da ein Schuh draus.


----------



## gründler (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

2006-2007 gab es schon gespräche von einigen VDSF Herren das Schleppangeln sei nicht "Anglerkonform" man müsse was dagegen tun.

Damals hat man mich hier ausgelacht wo ich das zur Sprache brachte,und mich als Spinner hingestellt und das sowas Niemals kommen würde.Ich sollte doch auf Sitzungen besser zu hören was da erzählt wird.

HAB ICH GETAN!



#h#h#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Das hasse ich am AB. Es wird fast immer vom Schlimmsten ausgegangen. Und letztlich hat das AB dann auch noch recht. #d

@ Dorschgreifer. Das ist ja schön das die Fischereiaufseher in eurem Forum mitlesen. Hab mich schon gewunder wo die sind. Bin in über 20 Jahren Angelei, die ich in Nord- und Ostdeutschland an den unterschiedlichsten Gewässertypen ausübe genau einmal von einem staatlichen Kontrolleur kontrolliert worden. Und das wohl auch nur, weil wir direkt neben einer Strasse angelten. :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das hasse ich am AB. Es wird fast immer vom Schlimmsten ausgegangen. Und letztlich hat das AB dann auch noch recht. #d
> 
> @ Dorschgreifer. Das ist ja schön das die *Fischereiaufseher *in eurem Forum mitlesen. Hab mich schon gewunder wo die sind. Bin in über 20 Jahren Angelei, die ich in Nord- und Ostdeutschland an den unterschiedlichsten Gewässertypen ausübe genau einmal von einem staatlichen Kontrolleur kontrolliert worden. Und das wohl auch nur, weil wir direkt neben einer Strasse angelten. :m


 
Nicht die Fischereiaufseher, *die Fischereibehörde*.

Fischereiaufseher sind wohl in ganz Deutschland Mangelware, die sehe ich auch nie.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nicht die Fischereiaufseher, *die Fischereibehörde*.



Diese müsste man nicht fürchten, wenn bei entsprechend machtvoller (Verbands-)Vertretung vernünftige rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen durchgesetzt worden wären ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Und was sollen die machen wenn jemand an ein ausländisches Gewässer fährt und dort nach geltendem Recht angelt, also evtl. Fische fängt und wieder zurücksetzt?

Egal wie du es drehen und wenden magst, in eurem Forum herrscht größtenteils eine sehr engstirnige Sichtweise. Leider scheint das bei den anderen LV ebenfalls so auszusehen. 

Gut für den Angelsport ist das nicht. #c

Deswegen mögen euch auch die Leute nicht, die nicht nur ausschliesslich zum Truhe füllen ans Wasser fahren. #c

Wenn die Boots und Belly Angler gemein wären, dann würden sie schauen welche Angelarten die Leute bevorzugen, welche für das "Schleppangelverbot" sind. Und deren Angelart dann ebenfalls unter Beschuss nehmen und Politiker gegen aufstacheln. Gründe für ein sofortiges Verbot lassen sich für *jede* Angelart finden.

Getreu dem Motto Auge um Auge...

Solange sich die Verbände nicht für *alle* Angler einsetzen wird es immer nur unterschiedliche Gruppierungen geben, die sich Gegenseitig nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln gönnen. 

Ein großteil der Angler ist einfach komplett mit dem Gedankengang überfordert, das evtl. auch seinem geliebten Hobby (unter Jubel von 70% der anderen Angler) mal der Garaus gemacht werden kann.

Aber da schreiben sich die Betreiber von AB und ein paar User seit Jahren die Finger wund. Die meisten Leute scheinen es nicht begreifen zu können, das man auch mal mit anderen Leuten solidarisch zeigen muss. Auch wenn die eine andere Angelmethode bevorzugen als man selber.

Und zum Abschluss noch etwas Gesamtwirtschaftliches: Warum halten die Hotel- und Tourismusindusbranche im Osten die Füsse still?

Was besseres als (Asymetrischer Angeltourismus, weil die ausserhalb der normalen Saison kommen) kann einem Land (oder der Branche) doch garnicht passieren?

Die Verantwortlichen scheinen nicht nur Defizite in einigen demokratischen Ansichten zu haben, sondern auch massive Probleme mit dem rechnen.

20-40 Fischer ein Zubrot zukommen lassen (die fangen ja ohne Schleppangelverbot auch genug) während Tausende Angler eben woanders hin müssen.

Naja, zumindest die Dänen, Holländer und Polen werden sich wohl freuen. #c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was besseres als (Asymetrischer Angeltourismus, weil die ausserhalb der normalen Saison kommen) kann einem Land (oder der Branche) doch garnicht passieren?



Da sehe ich einen möglichen Ansatzpunkt, dem sich auch Landes-Politiker nicht entziehen können. Aber nicht nur die Tourismusbranche ist betroffen - (Freizeit-)Boots- und Angelindustrie, Arbeitnehmervertretungen, Kommunalpolitiker, etc., müssten durchaus auch ein Interesse haben, hier zu intervenieren ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



> Solange sich die Verbände nicht für *alle* Angler einsetzen wird es immer nur unterschiedliche Gruppierungen geben, die sich Gegenseitig nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln gönnen.


 Du meinst in den Verbänden werden persönliche Interessen bevorzugt behandelt, obwohl die Verbände für alle organisierten Angler und alle Angelmethoden verantwortlich sind? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen....|rolleyes Das wäre ja nicht mit dem verbandseinheitlichen demokratischem Grundsatz vereinbar :g.


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Update

Anwaltskanzlei beauftragt bezüglich diskriminierendem Schleppangelverbot


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Link funzt net......


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Musst den Punkt nach dem ersten "b" rausnehmen.


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Link funzt net......



Ich habe gerade "Edith" bemüht, nu lüppt er


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Danke!!
Cool!!
Und das wird vom LAV MeckPomm und vom Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV natürlich unterstützt??

Nehm ich mal an..

Da der BAC da ja über den LSFV-SH Mitglied ist...


Oder müsst ihr auch noch gegen die Verbände kämpfen???????


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Respekt - das ist Interessenvertretung, wie ich sie mir vorstelle ...


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Gerade du Thomas solltest doch wissen wie die Verbände ticken.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die das eher nicht unterstützen.

@ Lui Nairolf

du darfst im Bootsanglerclub gern Mitglied werden, die 30€ Jahresbeitrag sind mit Sicherheit gut investiert.
Näheres dazu auf der Homepage.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



detlefb schrieb:


> Gerade du Thomas solltest doch wissen wie die Verbände ticken.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die das eher nicht unterstützen.
> 
> @ Lui Nairolf
> ...



Als Nicht-Bootsangler hat das eher wenig Vorteile für mich, nichts desto trotz bin ich völlig solidarisch.

Bleibt ihr denn Mitglied im LV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



detlefb schrieb:


> Gerade du Thomas solltest doch wissen wie die Verbände ticken.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die das eher nicht unterstützen.


War auch eher ne rhetorische Frage.......

Wir werden euch jedenfalls mit unseren Möglichkeiten unterstützen..

Füttert uns mit Material, wir machens öffentlich..

Versprochen!!


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

und noch ein interessanter Text vom Vorstand:

Offener Brief an Minister Backhaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Haben wir auch gekriegt, kommt morgen als Pressemeldung und auf der Startseite..

Klasse!!!!!


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> ..., nichts desto trotz bin ich völlig solidarisch.



Was auch ganz viel wert ist - Danke#6

Deine Frage beantworte ich per PN


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



> Deine Frage beantworte ich per PN


Ruhig öffentlich - interessiert mich auch.....


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ruhig öffentlich - interessiert mich auch.....



Da ich nicht Mitglied des Vorstandes bin geht das nicht, aber ich bin mir recht sicher das so etwas überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion steht

Desweiteren geht es in erster Linie darum, die  Bitte um Unterstützung und Protest gegen das Schleppangelverbot, nach vorne zu bringen. Alles andere wäre an dieser Stelle nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Guckt ihr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4008277#post4008277


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guckt ihr:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4008277#post4008277



Also, ich finde es ja gut, wenn man versucht etwas gegen dieses in meinen Augen sinnlose Verbot zu unternehmen. Es ist auch wichtig und richtig in breiter Front aufzutreten, jedoch finde ich diesen Brief an einen Landesminister - sagen wir mal - "unangemessen" von der Wortwahl, ja sogar teilweise bedenklich bei manchen Formulierungen. Ich hätte diesen Brief auf jeden Fall nicht unterzeichnet- das Risiko hierfür zur Verantwortung gebeten zu werden wäre mir dann doch zu groß! Man sollte trennen zwischen persönlichem Empfinden und belegbaren Tatsachen- insbesondere wenn man dieses mit Namen von handelnden und in diesem Vorgang involvierten Personen veröffentlicht. 

Das ist allerdings *mein persönliches Empfinden. *

Ich glaube einem Minister sollte man einen respektvolleren Ton gegenüber anschlagen- sagt mir zumindest meine Erziehung!


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Ich teile deine Meinung. Das Engagement ist richtig und gut, aber beim lesen hatte ich teilweise denselben Gedanken.

Aber was sollen die machen, nicht jeder kommuniziert ständig mit irgendwelchen "Offiziellen" Personen usw. und die Landesverbände mit ihren Juristen scheinen ja auch nicht grade ein Interesse daran zu haben, den Bootsanglern ihre Arbeit abzunehmen.

Würde mich dann auch interessieren ob die Bootsangler, welche ja auch im LV organisiert sind (??) die Konsequenzen ziehen und den verlassen.

Wozu Geld verbrennen wenn man sich sowieso selber kümmern und einen eigenen Anwalt bezahlen muss.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einem Minister sollte man einen respektvolleren Ton gegenüber anschlagen- sagt mir zumindest meine Erziehung!



Hast absolut recht - ich vermute aber mal, dass die emotionale Wortwahl der Erkenntnis geschuldet ist, dass der "kleine Mann" mit seinen Anliegen und Bedürfnissen (ganz den Regeln der Demokratie folgend) von den politischen Entscheidern weder wichtig noch ernst genommen wird.

Aber da zeigt sich (wieder einmal) wie wichtig ein engagierter, handlungsfähiger und schlagkräftiger (Bundes-) Verband ist, damit nicht "Amateure" Anglerinteressen vertreten müssen, sondern richtige (mit allen Wassern gewaschenen) Profis.

Aber der Bundesverband, der hat immerhin ein Logo  - und lässt ansonsten das Stimm- und Zahlvieh mit seinen Problemen alleine. Ganz den Regeln der Demokratie folgend


----------



## HaiZahn82 (14. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Hallo und Petri-Heil, 

ich gebe auch mal meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Ganzen. 

Ich muss Thomas9904 mal gratulieren.
Der Brief, ja er hat stellenweise persönliche Aspekte, ist SUPER.
Wieso sehe ich das so:
Der diesen Brief liest, scheißt auch nur auf dem Klo mit runtergelassener Hose. 
Er ist ein Bürger wie jeder andere. 
Und um ihm mal deutlich zu machen, (auch wenn wenig Erfolgsversprechend), was der einfache Bürger (Abschlussfloskel aus dem Schreiben), denkt, hat nichts damit zu tun ob man, diesen respektiert oder nicht. 
Respekt zollt man ihm, (wenn auch in dieser Situation grundlos), genug, indem er ein solches Schreiben erhält. 
Andere Länder hätte ihn schon längst von seinem Thron gestürzt, und dass nicht mittels Misstrauensvotum, sondern mit Machete und Knüppel. (Was ich allerdings im vorliegendem Fall bevorzugen würde, denn die Tatsache dass der kleine Bürger mal wieder durch die Vorgabe einer naturschutznotwendigen Maßnahme für blöd verkauft wird, ist erstens mehr als Fadenscheinig und darüber hinaus aus noch völliger Humbuck, regt mich auf sodass ich gleich ne dicke Havanna beim Angeln brauche um wieder runterzukommen), aber nur eine persönliche Anmerkung von mir. 
Über die Anmerkung von sbE sage ich garnichts mehr, wurde schon genüge diskutiert. 

Was können wir also machen ? 
In erster Linie haben wir die Möglichkeit, mit Masse und Klasse zu agieren. 
Das bedeutet, dass der Angler an sich ja nicht alleine da steht, 
(auch wenn es immer wieder den Anschein macht, wenn irgendwelche neuen NSG’s rauskommen die sinnlos oder umstrittene Frucht nicht ausreifen kann),
aber der Angler hat ebenso wie der Nichtangler die freie Wahl, sich einer Demonstration zu stellen, 
die eben so publik macht, dass die Medien solche Fälle aufnehmen.
Nicht wegen dem Fall selbst, sondern wegen der Tatsache, dass vor der Küste plötzlich eine Ansammlung von 500 Booten auftaucht, 
und diese Protestieren. 
Doofer Gedanken ? 
Wer das behauptet, ist nicht bereit, bis ans äußerste zu gehen. 
Und eine DEMO ist noch lange nicht das Äußerste. 
Sind die Medien erst mal im Spiel, dann MUSS der Bund sich dazu stellen, auch wenn dieser vorgibt, 
es sei Ländersache. 

Wie dem auch sei. 
Ich unterstütze alles, was dem Angler seine Rechte wiedergibt, 
die er brauch. 



In diesem Sinne,

Allzeit gute Fänge, 

Ronny


----------



## Vitalitasia (15. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube einem Minister sollte man einen respektvolleren Ton gegenüber anschlagen- sagt mir zumindest meine Erziehung!



Einen respektvollen Ton habe ich gegenüber Leuten die sich diesen verdient haben. 
Solang diese Minister nichts anderes machen wie sich von Lobbisten bequatschen und das verlängerte Rückgrat küssen lassen, haben diese Personen in meinen Augen keinerlei Respekt verdient!
Diese Personen sollen Verantwortung übernehmen, was sie aber oft genug nicht tun wollen. Hauptsache "Karriere" machen. Jeder normale Bürger wird an seinem Handeln gemessen und in die jeweilige WErtvorstellungen einsortiert. Warum macht man dann bei diesen Minister eine Ausnahme?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275076


----------

